# Smoky Mountain - Gatlinburg



## Hood3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Any recommendations for campgrounds in/around Smoky Mountains near Gatlinburg. We're hoping to find a campground that feels like we're in the mountains and not in an RV park, where we can hike from the campground. Of course, we'd life full hookups too. Any suggestions are very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SCcamper (Oct 21, 2015)

Our home in the SC foothills is just a short drive up into the Smoky Mountain area of NC & TN so we often travel up there. We park our trailer in one of the RV Parks/CGs in the Cherokee area. Our favorite is the Flaming Arrow CG in Cherokee. (By the way, there are no taxes for parking fees in NC campgrounds).

As you can see in the CG link its close to a lot of attractions including a full service grocery store.

http://www.flamingarrowcampground.com/ 

From the CG itÂ’s a nice drive thru the Great Smoky Mountain National Park to either Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge. The roads are in great condition with lots of pull-outs for the shutter bugs. Just before entering the Park there is a place to go onto the Blue Ridge Parkway for a nice drive up to its tallest point.

Here are a couple of pictures we took at the CG when last there.

http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=15364
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=15366
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=15367


----------



## lmsteimel (Nov 25, 2015)

I see this is a Passport America cg which means you can get a full hook up site for about $22 instead of $45.  I have never camped near the National Park but it looks like a great destination.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 9, 2016)

Hood3, I hope till now you had finished your trip of Smoky Mountain and had lovely time there because it is a cool place to see the beauty of nature and enjoy hiking on its lovely hiking trail. I love to go around it and would like to say it will be fun tim3e for all to go there as it is for me ever.


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 23, 2016)

The amazing Smoky Mountains are sprawls up around the border of North Carolina and Tennessee. I have been expericned these and it was  just a great kind of experience for me to try anything like this. It was too good trying anything like this for me. I am sure that i will have dafiently  good time being there again for sure.


----------



## saamjack (May 10, 2016)

Dude, Let me know what things to do at Smoky Mountains make your travel time exciting for you like this? I am keen to know and looking to your reply to see how much exciting time it was for you? I must say it could be helpful for others and give them an idea to have fun at Smoky Mountains ,


----------

